# Strange behaviour of zparesopts (zsh)



## sprock (May 5, 2021)

Hello,

The first invocation of zparesopts in this file succeeds, the second fails with:

./drat.sh:zparseopts:6: missing option descriptions


```
#!/usr/local/bin/zsh -f

zparseopts  -D -E -A elkopts -tasks:  -maxthd: -scale: -xc: -mix: -scl:  -spsource: -kx: -ky: -kz: -write:  \      
                      -quality:

zparseopts -D -E -A elkopts -actype:
```


If I comment out the first invocation the second still fails.  Does anyone have any idea what is going on?

Freebsd 11.4, amd64, zsh-5.8.

Sprock


----------

